# Multispec!



## bryanmoreno92 (Mar 13, 2015)

Some really great stuff
I have a titan capspray 75 turbine
With maxum ii hvlp gun
Remove filters when spraying multispec
Or you shall get purple paint.


----------



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks good! Does it come out smooth? Looks like it would spit out of hvlp. Are particles that small? What type of prep?


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

love the stuff but its become cost prohibitive. At $40/quart plus the primer, plus the clearcoat you start looking at $300 just to paint that sink. When you can replace it materials wise for under $100.

Try this combo out: High gloss black epoxy base coat, Night spots multispec, 3 coats clearcoat. Turn your air up to shear the white dots on purpose. The finished product looks like soapstone.

Yes it is textured until you clearcoat it. The color combinations are literally endless, as the undercoat has a way of changing out the finished look. 

I charge $20/sqft for kitchen counters and can't make the sale at those prices. 

I have leftover material from my last one I can do a sample and show you the effect I am talking about if you want. I need to make another sample anyways for my home show trailer.

What do you do about samples? Do you keep a bunch of the stuff in stock? I hate doing that because it is temperature sensitive.


----------



## bryanmoreno92 (Mar 13, 2015)

You should try getting it from SW
I get most colors for 60$ a gallon. I play with the air quite a bit to achieve bigger specs
i use a urethane 2 part clear 
SW polane about 560$ 
And that's a 5 gal pale of some very high gloss!!


----------



## bryanmoreno92 (Mar 13, 2015)

I try to keep some light , dark colors in stock


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Sherwin williams doesn't carry the complete lineup of colors. I use there sample sheet as well as one from topkote so I can sell a wider variety of color schemes.

I love playing with the stuff though. Polka dot paint, who would have thunk huh?


----------

